# Schilfrohrkolben



## lexy01 (14. Aug. 2007)

Hallo  und Guten Tag alle zusammen ich bin Neu hier und hoffe Freue mich dieses Forum gefunden zu haben.

Ich habe seit 3 Monaten einen kleinen Teich ( Becken) 400 Liter habe bis jetzt erst die __ Wasserpest gepflanzt und 7 Muntere Goldfische die Waschen sehr Gut und sind alle Munter und seit 3 Wochen haben wir einen Frosch wo der herkommt wissen wir nicht aber er bleibt einfach.

Nun haben wir von einer Bekanten drei Schilfrohrkolbeb für unseren teich bekommen und haben diesen ersteinmal im teich gestelt und Kies darauf getan.

Wir wissen nicht was diese Pflanze benötigt und ob diese für unseren Teich und die Fische geeignet ist. Was sollten wir beachten????

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten und auch Vorschläge.

Lexy01


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schilfrohrkolben*

Hallo und willkommen bei uns!  

Was hast Du denn nun bekommen? 
__ Schilfrohr (klick) oder __ Rohrkolben? 
Beide sind eigentlich recht pflegeleicht und wuchern wie verrückt, wenn die Nährstoffversorgung stimmt.
Mach doch mal ein Bild und stell es hier ein! Das sagt mehr, als jede Beschreibung. 





P.S.: Nicht böse sein, aber 7 Goldis auf 400Liter sind auf Dauer sicherlich zu viel für den doch recht kleinen Teich.... :?
Wie willst Du sie überwintern?


----------



## lexy01 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schilfrohrkolben*

Hallo Annett,
ganz lieben dank für deine antwort leider haut es mit dem foto nicht ganz hin die pflanze ist groß und hat einen braunen kolben und an der seite die blätter sind ähnlich wie __ schilf was die fische angeht haben wir diese als kleine gekauft und wenn es zu viele sind dann nimmt unser vermieter welche ab leider weiß ich noch nicht wie ich sie überwintern lasse sie wachsen echt enorm hast du einen vorschlag und nun noch zu der pflanze kann ich diese im teich lassen und was muß ich beachten reicht kies für die pflanze aus
sorry bin neuanfänger in sachen teich gebe mir aber mühe und es macht spass
danke für eine weitere antwort
ganz liebe grüße lexy01


----------



## Ulumulu (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schilfrohrkolben*

Hallo lexi01

Auch von mir Willkommen hier im Forum.

Wenn dieses __ Schilf zufällig dein Profilbild ist dann handelt es sich um __ Rohrkolben.
Passt auch zu deiner Beschreibung (brauner Kolben)
Schau mal hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rohrkolben

Gruß Daniel


----------



## lexy01 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schilfrohrkolben*

auch dir daniel danke für deine antwort leider weiß ich nicht ob es reicht diese pflanze nur in kies zu pflanzen wir haben sie seit drei tagen im teich und nur kies um die wurzeln reicht das ???

ja es sind die pflanzen auf dem foto muß ich etwas beachten ?

danke für eine anwort


----------



## Ulumulu (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schilfrohrkolben*

Hallo

Also der __ Rohrkolben ist völlig anspruchslos.
Einfach in Kies oder Sand setzen und gut ist.
Du wirst schnell merken wie er sich blitzartig ausbreitet vor allem nächstes Jahr.
Wenn es zum Winter hingeht sterben die Pflanzen ab und du kannst sie abschneiden.
Im Frühjahr treiben sie dann neu aus.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## lexy01 (14. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schilfrohrkolben*

Hallo Daniel,

herzlichen dank für deine antwort du hast mir sehr weiter geholfen noch einen schönen abend

liebe grüße lexy01


----------



## Barbara (16. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schilfrohrkolben*

Hallo Zusammen.

den __ Rohrkolben würde ich erst im Frühling zurück schneiden. Die "Röhren" sorgen nämlich bei einem zugefrorenen Teich für den Austausch von Faulgasen. Aus diesem Grund schneide ich __ Seggen und Rohrkolben immer erst im Frühling. __ Frösche und Fische danken es.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------

